# Are the Shadow Boxes Worth It?



## Avozilla (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just looking at them online, and I can't tell if there's a decent amount of each shadow, or if it's like, one application. The singles of the shadows look pretty good for the money. It just seems like $36+ is a bit much, if there isn't a whole lot in there.:/


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 11, 2009)

theyre def. not as big as the individual ones, but theres still WAY more than for once application. i think they look to be worth it.


----------



## achase (Apr 11, 2009)

Definately worth it if you want a wide variety of Urban shadows that you want to experiment with. If you fall madly in love with one of the shadows then you could pick up that one in single form when it's gone.  They are approximately 1/3 of the size of a single in my opinion.  I've never hit bottom of a shadow in a shadow box. I do have a few Urban singles but only because they are colors that are not offered in any of their boxes.


----------



## Christina983 (Apr 11, 2009)

its a great buy. i highly reccommed a shadow box to you. HIGHLY


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. They are sooo worth it! I have 2 palettes and I'm not anywhere close to hitting pan..


----------



## Delerium (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll throw in my .02 here and say they are a good buy.  They're certainly not as large as the singles, but for the money you pay per shadow (~$4/ea) you definitely get a good amount.

The Deluxe Book of Shadows is on my purchase list for next week.  $45 for 16 shadows!  

I recommend the shadow boxes as well.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 11, 2009)

I just received my BOS last night. The only one I've worked with so far is Last Call. It's not as purple pink as originally thought, but still a very pretty color. I would definitely get one!


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 11, 2009)

I looove the Deluxe Shadow Box!  The colors are gorgeous and great to work with!  I just ordered Heat deluxe shadow with UD F+F, too   I'm not as excited by the BOS, though.  Some of the colors are too glittery for me.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, the shadow boxes are WELL worth it. They last for a very long time, I haven't hit the bottom of any of mine yet


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been using the deluxe box for two years. My best friend lived with me for a while and had a habit of using it too. I've made a nice sized dent in ONE shadow. The boxes are well worth it, I promise:-D


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jul 4, 2009)

The deluxe shadow box is definitely worth it! There are 9 shadows, each with .04 oz of product, and a regular UD single shadow is .05 oz, the same as MAC, so it's a very big size for a palette.

In Ammo the shadows are a little smaller, .03 oz according to their website, but it is ten of them, so unless you really use up shadows a lot, it's still pretty close to full size pans. Wallpaper shadow box is also supposed to be .03 oz each of 9 shadows, and the sustainable box is .04 oz each of 10 shadows. It kind of depends on how much you will use them--I use Ammo a lot, but there are a few shadows in it that I don't like. ALL the deluxe shadows are excellent in my opinion, and you get a largish size of each, so I'd say it's a very good value, especially relative to buying them separately.

I have those palettes, use them quite often, and have barely made a dent. HTH!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jul 4, 2009)

I say they are absolutely worth it!  They are fantastic and I use mine often and still have PLENTY of apps left.


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 13, 2009)

Shadow boxes are the best


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 23, 2009)

I have all the UD Shadow Pallettes and love them... I actually have never even used up a single shadow and started collecting them years ago!  So yes, they are def worth it!  Some of the colors are really glittery so I don't use them for everyday wear (which is prob why they've lasted me so long). BUt it's a great way to try out the diff colors without having to spend as much on the singles.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 26, 2009)

I love all the shadow boxes, well the ones that I have. lol. I think they are a great value because you get to try out so many different shadows without paying for the full price for the individual pans. So you can test them all out, find your favorites, and get the full pots when/if you run out!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Jul 26, 2009)

the shadow boxes are AMAZING. i really recommend you get some of them cause theyre such good value. my favourites are the ammo and skull palettes.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes I agree with everyone else, I own the deluxe palette and it's a great value for the price


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 26, 2009)

yep. great values. i love them all.


----------



## glowingface (Jul 26, 2009)

Shadow boxes are great way to try colors....and finishes.
best box is the deluxe palette and close second is Ammo for me. It has many wearable shades...latest to join the gang is Baked palette...i had their colors in single, so didnt pik...but all colors are gorgeous...


----------



## limararwot (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the Book of Shadows Vol. II and I was wondering if the eyeshadows could be used on their own. I'm not too keen on the fact that there are no mattes and if I have to use other eyeshadows in order to achieve a look where my eyes aren't all shimmer and glitter, then I'd rather not get it.


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the BOS vol 2, but I love my original BOS. For some reason, Grifter is in almost every box, but I like this shade, so it's all cool. 

I have managed to make significant dents in the small pots on my Sustainable palette, but after about 9 months. The colors look a lot smaller, but they're quite enough for more than a year of use for most people.

The one thing I don't like is that so many of the colors are NOT in palettes. My favorite colors are Acid Rain, Narcotic and Vapor...none of which are ever in palettes. They should have a matte palette too.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmm...I've been debating on what to use my $15 Sephora certificate for.  I think I'll get the UD Deluxe Palette.


----------



## kariii (Dec 5, 2009)

HIGHLY recommend it!!


----------



## Cashmere (Jan 9, 2010)

I think they are worth it.  They are very pigmented so you don't use alot.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 10, 2010)

The deluxe palette is definitely worth it, and way more durable than it looks.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 11, 2010)

I did end up buying the Deluxe Palette.  I use it everyday!  It is my 2nd most prized makeup possession, lol.


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

I honestly think they're a _fantastic_ deal! They're MUCH more than one - a few uses. I've had my Ammo shadow box for about a year now and use it at least a few times a week - I haven't even hit pan yet! I paid $36 for mine and there are ten shadows. That equals less than $4/shadow. For such quality, high pigmented, gorgeous shadows- I feel like it was a great investment.


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I was debating this as well, until seeing this! Thanks!


----------

